# Say Hello to Rajah



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

I went to the cat shelter today where I work and somehow came home with a cat. You know how that happens :wink: 

I was pretty much his last chance before him getting put down. They asked me if I could take him and I said yes.

He is fifteen (though perfect bloodwork yet), a bengal, and should have come with a mute button. Also, he is declawed  He was dumped for a "newer model" because he was old and they wanted a kitten. Since no one wants and older cat, even if they are perfectly healthy, they wanted to have him just put down. But they asked me first and he worked his charm on me :luv 

But who could resist him? 










"I may be old, but I'z still just as cool"









"But...you promised me. I waz yours for fifteen years, I thought you loved me?"

and a (poor quality) video:


I think it just sends you to the video on photobucket. Oh, and yes, some of the "cat sounds" towards the middle and end are me


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello, Rajah!

What a beautiful cat!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats on the new adoption  

I don't understand how someone can have a cat as part of the family for so long and just decide they want a kitten instead, poor kitty! Atleast he'll be loved the rest of his life now though.


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

love.my.cats said:


> Congrats on the new adoption
> 
> I don't understand how someone can have a cat as part of the family for so long and just decide they want a kitten instead, poor kitty! At least he'll be loved the rest of his life now though.


Thanks! 

Yes, it really makes you wonder about people sometimes... Its not like he did anything to deserve this! 



marie73 said:


> Hello, Rajah!
> 
> What a beautiful cat!


Thanks  Hopefully I can get him to gain weight and get his fur shiny again. He will not eat dry food (smart cat) but they wouldn't give him much wet...at least not enough to keep up his weight. Though the shelter gave me some cans of EVO 95% to start him off on.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello beautiful Rajah! I think he's hit the jackpot with you. :wink: You'll have him healthy and shining in no time!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

What a lucky kitty!
He's gorgeous!
As for his previous family, all I can do is shake my head. I will never,ever fathom some people's attitudes towards their pets. Just don't get it. Thank God, Rajah had you and the outcome is a happy one.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you for welcoming this wonderful man into your heart.


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

nanook said:


> What a lucky kitty!
> He's gorgeous!
> As for his previous family, all I can do is shake my head. I will never,ever fathom some people's attitudes towards their pets. Just don't get it. Thank God, Rajah had you and the outcome is a happy one.


I think he had a worse time with his "family" than I had thought. He had pooped outside the litterbox sometime during the night which to me isn't a big deal. But it seems like they used to hurt him when he did that. When he noticed I was cleaning it up he started cowering in the back of his cage  



Heidi n Q said:


> Hello beautiful Rajah! I think he's hit the jackpot with you. :wink: You'll have him healthy and shining in no time!


I sure hope so! His fur is so rough looking. Hopefully some all-you-can-eat food will help with that.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

furryfriends251 said:


> I think he had a worse time with his "family" than I had thought. He had pooped outside the litterbox sometime during the night which to me isn't a big deal. But it seems like they used to hurt him when he did that. When he noticed I was cleaning it up he started cowering in the back of his cage


Oh! Poor kitty! atback


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

Rajah is beautiful! Can I ask why she is kept in a cage? Just curious, that's all. 

I know you will provide a better life for Rajah. So sad to hear that after 15 years, people can just "let go" of their animals because they aren't 'cute enough' or 'kitten-like.' :dis


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

lv2ski said:


> Rajah is beautiful! Can I ask why she is kept in a cage? Just curious, that's all.
> 
> I know you will provide a better life for Rajah. So sad to hear that after 15 years, people can just "let go" of their animals because they aren't 'cute enough' or 'kitten-like.' :dis


Rajah is in a cage just because I need others to get used to him/him get used to them. Also to make sure he gets all the wet food he wants...because the others would just steal it from him. There are not any real rooms @ the farm. The calf barn has a strawmow and a haymow and that is it. I'd put him in the milkhouse but that is the only spot Nightmare will eat and I go in there a lot to get water for the cats. 

I'd love to have him in our house but Milo and Mikey would start plotting my death. The farm cats are so used to other cats coming and don't care. Most of them are also really good at making friends (Amiga is probably TOO good)! He also seems very laid back as far as other cats go. Plus in a barn it doesn't at all matter if he "misses" the litterbox :lol:


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

are there more pictures of pretty Rajah?? *innocent look*


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

Cat24 said:


> are there more pictures of pretty Rajah?? *innocent look*


Not yet, but I don't have school next week so am going to try get more pictures of him (and all the farm cats) then. Of course, being the week before spring break, there are lots of tests/quizzes/homework


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

furryfriends251 said:


> Not yet, but I don't have school next week so am going to try get more pictures of him (and all the farm cats) then. Of course, being the week before spring break, there are lots of tests/quizzes/homework


Been there, done that. All the best with all the work/craziness -- it does become annoying, but just imagine your time off during Spring Break. :wink


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh my, this cat is crazy.

I took him out on a harness/leash for a walk outside. He walks on a leash like a dog. Then he saw a giant puddle (which, yes, actually was clean water) and ran in and started splashing. I'm sure if it were deep enough he would have gone for a swim, and of course, if I were to let him :lol: 

I have never seen a cat so undaunted by a new place...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

:luv He sounds like an amazing cat!  I wish I were closer, I'd probably take him! 
Hmmmm...want me to ask my Mom? She lives in central California and would love to have a Bengal. She also has a female cat who was front declawed and she has wanted to get her a companion. (home is over 5,000sqft)
If he isn't up for 'adoption', just let me know, it was an idea that just popped into my head this moment.


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> :luv He sounds like an amazing cat!  I wish I were closer, I'd probably take him!
> Hmmmm...want me to ask my Mom? She lives in central California and would love to have a Bengal. She also has a female cat who was front declawed and she has wanted to get her a companion. (home is over 5,000sqft)
> If he isn't up for 'adoption', just let me know, it was an idea that just popped into my head this moment.


Any of mine are up for adoption to the right person - especially cats like him who seems to thrive on attention. I just can't give them all that the attention lovers deserve and don't know what will happen in the future with them. I'll most likely be going to a tech school that is in close to where I live but after that...

But I am in the NW corner of Washington State which is a ways away and wouldn't be able to transport him. 

But just a warning, if she is in an apartment or lives really close to others. He meows very loud and very frequently if no one is paying attention to him.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

No apartment. Very rural. 15mi out of town, though the area has sort of become suburbanized over the past 15yrs or so. 5,000 sqft home, 2-story w/ lower split-level on 2 acres, though he and her current cat would remain indoor-only kitties.

Let me call her tonight and see if she would be interested. Then let me see what shipping costs would be and how it could be done. I've never shipped an animal before, so I don't know how that is done. I think the animal would go via air-freight...? How close are you to Sea-Tac?

My Mom may also know how to ship a live animal. She and our stepdad owned/operated a household goods moving/storage business for many years and she may have arranged for some clients' pets to be shipped. I suppose, there may also be a possibility of hiring a horse-hauler to add him on a run?
Anyhow, let me call my Mom tonight and see if she would be interested.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Okay! I just sent Mom an email at her work and I'll see what sort of nibble I get from her.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Just got back from running errands and Mom sent me an email. 
We have family friends (_cat-lovers_) who work/live in Seattle. Husband works for an airline and could possibly p/up and 'hold' Rajah at his Seattle work-apartment and then fly him to his home with my Aunt in Canada where he would stay until my Mother flies up to visit in May and then he could come home to California with Mom. (_Aunt T's husband possibly pulling a few airline strings along the way_...)

We'd have to see if Auntie T will go for it, but how does that sound on your end?


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

The one thing I wonder about is _is it fair to him_? No offense to him but he is old. He's already 15...he could live 10 more years but he could live 1/2 a year. Is it to much stress to put on an older cat? Also what are the requirements for cats going to canada? Do they need to be quarentened? 

One thing I'd like to try before deciding is have someone in my family take him for a few days. See how he acts as an indoor cat. You wouldn't want him all the way there and find out he tries to bolt for a door at every chance...he loves the outside and he seems to love freedom. All those things that I don't know how he would act.

Out of curiosity I looked on petfinder for bengal cats in california. There are 410 hits! http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?ani ... rch=Search Some of which are also declawed. Apparently (according to a google search) most bengals love water and act a lot like Rajah. 

I don't mean to make this seem like a bad idea. Its not


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

No, no! I completely understand and no offense taken! In fact, you made a very good point about the border. I never thought of that. I also told my Mom there would have been a good chance Aunt T would fall in love with him and not let him go! :lol: 
I called tonight and didn't get to talk to Mom, talked to Sister instead and *she* is resisting the idea of another cat, so at this time this may not be a good thing for them right now. I just knew Mom would have liked to have a Bengal and him already being declawed may have helped her accept a second cat because her Shadow is already declawed in front.
It was an impulse on my part. :wink: No hard feelings at all.


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> No, no! I completely understand and no offense taken! In fact, you made a very good point about the border. I never thought of that. I also told my Mom there would have been a good chance Aunt T would fall in love with him and not let him go! :lol:
> I called tonight and didn't get to talk to Mom, talked to Sister instead and *she* is resisting the idea of another cat, so at this time this may not be a good thing for them right now. I just knew Mom would have liked to have a Bengal and him already being declawed may have helped her accept a second cat because her Shadow is already declawed in front.
> It was an impulse on my part. :wink: No hard feelings at all.


I don't know about the border either. I should - its not far at all from here. In fact when I was at a friends house we accidently crossed the border  We didn't even realize it as we had been walking through a field...but did realize it when there happened to be a border patrol coming at us :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

furryfriends251 said:


> ...didn't even realize it as we had been walking through a field...but did realize it when there happened to be a border patrol coming at us :lol:


Hooo-boy! _That'll_ wake you up! :yikes


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

More pictures...let me know if I should actually start a new thread for them. 





































































































Yes, a lot of pictures. Just be thankful I don't post the 150 original ones that I took of him tonight :wink:


----------



## sweetyanna (Apr 13, 2008)

I can't believe the attitude some people have with animals as well. Rajah seems so sweet! One of my family members has a cat and they were planning on moving overeseas (for no major necessary reason, just out of personal preference, the new area seems to them only SLIGHTLY better than where they currently live). I asked if they will even be able to take the cat with them. They said they hadn't even looked into that and even if they couldn't they didn't think it was a big deal because the cat is 12 and will "die soon anyways". I said that some cats can live into their twenties and you can't just count on a cat to "die". They looked like me like I was nuts and said "it is just a cat, it's not a human". Then they said they can give it to a shelter for it to find another home. They obviously have limited knowledge, few people want to adopt an older cat let alone one that spent their whole life as an only cat and is skiddish to start with! There is a good chance she'd just get put down at the shelter .

I really hate how some people just treat them like toys or commodities. Just like the story of getting rid of an older cat because a kitten is more fun. It's not like cats are made of plastic. They also have life cycles, emotions, feel pain, and mammalian physiology.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think he's beautiful :luv and I cannot believe how he's right in the MIDDLE of that puddle!


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> I think he's beautiful :luv and I cannot believe how he's right in the MIDDLE of that puddle!


If it were up to him he would have gone in the pond instead of a puddle :wink: Good thing its not up to him :lol: 

He won't drink water out of a dish. Either its to clean or he just doesn't want too. But he LOVES water from a puddle.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

...sounds like he might be a toilet-drinker. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

He loves him some scritches.

What idiots to send away such a personable kitty.


----------

